# Slow heartbeat at 7w



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi 
Anybody had at 7 weeks slow heart rate at about 81bpm which shud have been 120bpm at this gestation week. The doc asked me to come in a weeks time on 11jan. though he says he is not terribly optimistic about this pregnancy outcome. 
Does anyone have a different positive experience to the one the doc is telling me i will have?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Just spoke to my doc here who is also an obstetrician and he agrees that the heartrate is too slow but he would also want to repeat in 1 week as it can be easy to mistake baby heart rate with the mother´s. Good luck for next week.

Ruth


----------



## DAB (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Irmina

I am in the same boat as you. After not seeing a fetal pole or a HB for the last few scans we eventually got to see a HB today 6w6d but it was slow. The nurse was concerned but she said come back next week on Tuesday. I had my hCG levels doen again but goodness knows what is in store for us!

The baby measured 4.4mm which is less than 6wks. It's all very worrying and I am beside myself.

Lets hope and pray that we beat the odds and go on to have our babies safely.

No one seems to have had anything similar to our situation. I have trawled every page on 'ask a nurse' but nothing has come up.

Love DAB xkx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Dab
Sorry to hear that you are suffering the same thing. I can understand the pain.
I too have my scan on Tuesday. I am praying everyday to see a silver lining. U and ur little one will be in my prayers. Hope We beat the odds.


----------



## Newmumtobe (Nov 15, 2004)

Irmina-Sorry to hear your having such a difficult time. The waiting is agony. Although I haven't had the same experience as you, at about 7wks I had slow rising HCG levels which they said meant my pregnancy would fail  meaning miscarriage number three-I'm now 13 wks and all recent scans and bloods are looking fine. 
There are many, many pregnancies that are never looked at such an early stage so I guess they don't really know whats 'normal'. I do hope that you prove the science wrong. Will be thinking of you.
Louise


----------

